# Samsung S4 via USB? I want to play music



## drok (Mar 7, 2014)

I use an rf transmitter and it plugs into the head phone jack( s4 also) like this one but a different company. 

Universal All Channel FM Transmitter w/ USB Port, Black | EverydaySource.com


----------



## rideredcr (Mar 12, 2014)

How is the sound quality? Is it better than Bluetooth?


----------



## drok (Mar 7, 2014)

It's pretty good. Idk I've never used the blue tooth.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I bought a Blackberry Music Gateway that plugs into the USB and aux in the center console. Then I connect my phone to the blackberry music gateway via Bluetooth and can play any audio through that! Sound quality is alright. I'm sure a CD would give better quality.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

You need to install a custom OS if you want USB output in any Android device, +1 for Apple, usb on the Cruze and 320 kbps mp3 is just awesome, aux has too much static.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rideredcr said:


> I upgraded to the S4 from an older Samsung phone that played music through the radio perfectly. According to other posts, my 2012 Cruze will not recognize the S4......and after trying myself, I found it to be true. Are there any products out there that will act as an interface between the radio and S4? I want to plug it in via the USB port and NOT via Bluetooth. The audio quality of Bluetooth SUX. Or does anyone know of an aftermarket radio that will work with the S4/USB combo?


Which radio do you have in your Cruze? The reason I ask is that I honestly cannot tell the difference between a CD in the player and the Bluetooth Audio interface I installed. Actually I can tell the difference. When the CD is playing I can hear the disk spinning. There is no noise at all over the Bluetooth from my Casio Commando C771.


----------



## rideredcr (Mar 12, 2014)

I have the stock stereo with DB DD. I was thinking of upgrading to the Camaro PDIM, but any stereo that I've streamed via bluetooth....even the Bose system they have at best buy, sounds like someone is holding a blanket over the speakers. I did a little research and it seams that Bluetooth is a compressed file that doesn't uncompress very well. If the Camaro upgrade is all that is available at this point in the game, I guess I'll have to settle for it.

Xaxas How do I go about installing a custom OS?


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

You have to root it and download the custom os, I'm not sure, I know this because I spent a month researching about this for a Nexus 7 install (same bs Android, but the tablet is great), and here is what I cape up with: Doing a Nexus 7 install. Could I run USB audio through a head unit? : CarAV

You can try searching for "S4 USB Audio output / how to" etc...


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I can't tell the difference between usb and bluetooth from my iphone. They both sound way better than XM. I bought an S4 and returned it for issues such as these and went back to an iPhone.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Why dont you plug your S4 into the aux port or the usb port with the cable?


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

trevforever said:


> Why dont you plug your S4 into the aux port or the usb port with the cable?


Because you can control the music through the car stereo without having to look and handle the phone  you also get better quality output.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

My Nexus 4 (Android phone) works just fine on the USB port on the US base model Cruze radio (blue LCD, not the MyLink touch screen), except that it is treated like a flash drive and every audio file on the phone is played, including ring tones and the canned speech samples from the Google Maps app. But apart from that, the audio quality is fine, not sure how it compares to bluetooth since I don't have that on my Cruze, but it's definitely better than the Bluetooth on the Ford Taurus I got as a rental car, which skips like crazy.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

You could save yourself a lot of trouble by simply putting your music onto a USB stick, I use it and it is great. When you get a bluetooth phone call the music mutes just like usual and all the music can be seen on the screen.


----------



## Joseph Ho (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi rideredcr,

JVC 2014 receiver support AOA 2.0 which you can stream music via USB. I saw that Samsung S4 is supported device. I think you might need to do a firmware update for the receiver.

Below is the link:
JVC Smartphone Control | JVC 




rideredcr said:


> I upgraded to the S4 from an older Samsung phone that played music through the radio perfectly. According to other posts, my 2012 Cruze will not recognize the S4......and after trying myself, I found it to be true. Are there any products out there that will act as an interface between the radio and S4? I want to plug it in via the USB port and NOT via Bluetooth. The audio quality of Bluetooth SUX. Or does anyone know of an aftermarket radio that will work with the S4/USB combo?


----------

